# The-Kats-Whiskers Table top fund raiser sale, Derby



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Time....	
30 April · 15:00 - 18:00

Location....	
Lonny Wilsoncroft Community Centre, Stepping Lane, Derby, DE1 1GL.

More info....

There will be guess the name of the easter bunny/refreshments/lucky dip, Face painting for the kids and the adults can join in if thier feeling silly all in good fun to raise more funds. ;-) A Pet supplies bin will be provided if you wish to bring something along to donate bring the kids along too. If you wish to book a table please contact myself or Janet Draper. 

If you know anyone who does crafts etc please let them know about the event and please invite all your friends to pop along and grab a bargain and have some fun! Thank you.


----------

